

How to learn Emacs (a simple cheat sheet) - lkrubner
http://sachachua.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/How-to-Learn-Emacs-v2-Large.png

======
jsegura
I'm not an emacs users but I found funny this introduction.

